# Strange problem with my D7000



## cgipson1 (Oct 7, 2011)

The OFF switch no longer works. When I turn the switch to off the LCD and the viewfinder information stay on for a variable amount of time (usually around 20 to 25 seconds. I have had it stay on all night also on occasion. When this occurs, the shutter button does not actuate the shutter, but it does affect the viewfinder information... the ISO display switches the the Number of shots left display. The flash icon in the viewfinder continues to flash also. If I had switched to the LCD backlight prior to turning it off, the backlight stays on also.

I suspect that the switch is bad, and that I need to send the camera in to Nikon. I have pulled the battery, I reset the user settings, custom settings, and the shooting menu. 

any ideas?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 7, 2011)

OH that sucks.. time to get a Canon?  LOL JK.  Resetting it to the factory setting was my suggestion but I assumed you did that?


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> OH that sucks.. time to get a Canon?  LOL JK.  Resetting it to the factory setting was my suggestion but I assumed you did that?



Hey Robinson... yes, I did reset all that is possible... although I understand (read somewhere) there are some "secret" button combinations that do different resets and tests.. but I don't know what they are.

I have too much invested in Nikon glass to even consider switching to the "DARK" side....


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 7, 2011)

Did you just get done taking a whole boatload of pix?  If so, the camera won't 'shut off' until the buffer clears.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 7, 2011)

no.. all pics are cleared out of the camera... happens whether I have been shooting or not. Even happens immediately after a battery pull too... and that would clear the buffers.


----------



## KmH (Oct 7, 2011)

There's nothing strange about it. The switch is bad.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 7, 2011)

KmH said:


> There's nothing strange about it. The switch is bad.



hahaha.. yea.... I know! I was just kind of quietly bit@hing about it...


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 7, 2011)

My D7000 not only helped me realize I needed the D80 back-up cam but it helped me become big friends with the support/repair center:   1-800-645-6687


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 7, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> My D7000 not only helped me realize I needed the D80 back-up cam but it helped me become big friends with the support/repair center:   1-800-645-6687



hahaha.. yes. I need another body.. but am waiting on the D800. Maybe I should pick up Keith's 300.... hmmm...


----------

